# Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht



## Biohazard92 (15. August 2011)

*Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Möchte mir am Anfang nächsten Monats einen neuen PC zusammenstellen und den passenden Monitor dazu kaufen.
Der Rechner soll natürlich Spieletauglich sein und auch leise arbeiten.

Der derzeitige Stand ist: (Fett markiertes anklickbare Alternate.de Hyperlinks)

Gehäuse: *Lian Li PC-9F* - 109,00 €

Netzteil: *Sharkoon SilentStorm CM SHA560-135A 560 Watt* - 59,90,- €

Mainboard: *ASRock Z68 Pro3* - 104,90 €
wurde ersetzt durch ein ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3

Festplatte: *Samsung HD502HJ 500 GB* - 37,49 €

Prozessor: *Intel Core i5 2500k (3,30 GHz)* - 179,90 €

Grafikkarte: *XFX HD6870 Dual Fan (1024 MB)* - 149,90 €

Arbeitsspeicher: *Mushkin DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit* - 32,99 €
8 GB G.Skill RAM kommen noch dazu



Ich denke mit diesen Komponenten bin ich derzeit sehr zufrieden aber es ist noch nichts in Stein gemeißelt.



*Was ich suche:*

Eventuell noch Vorschläge für ein günstiges Gehäuse (Siehe letzten Post con Caseking) und ein Netzteil mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis




*Preis-Kalkulation:*

CPU...........180 Euro
GPU...........150 Euro
Gehäuse.....110 Euro
Mainboard...105 Euro
Netzteil.......60 Euro
Festplatte....37 Euro
RAM............33 Euro
Brenner........25 Euro*
Windows......bereits vorhanden

= *700 Euro*

Mehr als 700 Euro möchte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben, da noch Bildschirm (unbekannt) und Tastatur (80 Euro) hinzukommen, die Summe aller Dinge soll noch dreistellig bleiben. Preisangaben mit * sind Schätzwerte.



Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Gast1657919404 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Wie wäres es mit der Samsung F3 1TB (HC103SJ)?

Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU


----------



## derMatti (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Mobo: entweder ASRock 970 Extreme4 oder GigaByte GA-970A-UD3 oder ASUS M5A97 (ohne internen USB3 aber)
alle 3 für Bulldozer geeignet

Brenner: in meinen Augen ist der Plextor PX-L890 optisch recht ansprechend aber Lese-/Schreiblautstärke , sonst sehen alle Standartmäßig fast gleich aus. Empfehlung LG GH22NS50


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Wenn Du Dich für ein günstigeres Gehäuse entscheidest, wäre ein schnellerer Intel i5-2400 drin:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~35 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 ~42  
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 
Graka: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 ~130  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


 Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) ~70


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

@ Softy 

Statt den i5 2400 gibt es für ein paar euro mehr den hier.......klick 

3,2 ghz mit SMT ohne IGP ca 180€ ......morgen ist der erste auf mein testsys um mal zu schauen wie er im vergleich zum 2600er ist


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Softy
> 
> Statt den i5 2400 gibt es für ein paar euro mehr den hier.......klick
> 
> 3,2 ghz mit SMT ohne IGP ca 180€ ......morgen ist der erste auf mein testsys um mal zu schauen wie er im vergleich zum 2600er ist



Sind aber immerhin ~35€, und das Budget ist knapp. Bei Spielen wird der Xeon nicht spürbar schneller sein. Aber die CPU ist natürlich schon prima. Hoffentlich kommt dann bald ein Bericht von Dir


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Einen Kurztest werde ich sicherllich online stellen 
Ich finde das ist momentan die interessanteste CPU auf den Markt wenn man nicht vorhat zu übertakten und eh eine Graka nutzt was beides ja bei dem TE zutrifft.

Da würde die paar Euro mehr sich schon bezahlt machen


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Sorry für OT 

@True
Wie ist das eigentlich genau mit dem RAM? Non-ECC und ein normales H61/H67/Z68-Board oder ECC-RAM und ein Xeon-Board? Das geht beides, oder geht das auch gemischt?

Der Xeon hat keine IGP, oder?


----------



## Biohazard92 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Hackfleischgurke schrieb:


> Wie wäres es mit der Samsung F3 1TB (HC103SJ)?
> 
> Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU



Von der Samsung F3-Serie hab ich bisher nur positives vernommen und Preislich für 42 Euro natürlich auch sehr schön, kommt auf meine Liste, Danke!



derMatti schrieb:


> Mobo: entweder ASRock 970 Extreme4 oder GigaByte GA-970A-UD3 oder ASUS M5A97 (ohne internen USB3 aber)
> alle 3 für Bulldozer geeignet
> 
> Brenner: in meinen Augen ist der Plextor PX-L890 optisch recht ansprechend aber Lese-/Schreiblautstärke , sonst sehen alle Standartmäßig fast gleich aus. Empfehlung LG GH22NS50


 
Von meinem Chef wurde mir ASRock als nicht so empfehlenswert genannt, das GigaByte schau ich mir mal an, USB 3.0 sollte schon sein, für Bulldozer sollten sie alle geeignet sein genau (Daher mein Wunsch nach einem AM3+ Sockel) um den Phenom II X4 955 irgendwann einfach ablösen zu können. Farblich wäre mir ja Schwarz am liebsten ^_^ Vielen Dank. 



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich für ein günstigeres Gehäuse entscheidest, wäre ein schnellerer Intel i5-2400 drin:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
> Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
> ...


 
Ich entscheide mich ungern für ein günstiges Gehäuse, das möchte ich ja von allen Bauteilen wahrscheinlich am längsten behalten und das Lian Li finde ich optisch eig. sehr schön. Schaue mir dein Gehäuse aber natürlich mal an, auch deine anderen Empfehlungen, wie ich sehe empfiehlst du wie <Hackfleischgurke> eine Samsung F3, ich denke dieses Modell wird es dann auch. Finde das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis von AMD derzeit besser, obwohl ich Intel CPUs ein klein bisschen mehr mag, ich weiß nicht wieso. Allerdings gefällt es mir das derzeit die AM3+-Sockel kompatibel zu den Bulldozer CPUs sind, bei Intel weiß man ja nie was wie lange womit kompatibel ist. Ich sag nur Sockel 755 zig Jahre und dann auf einmal 1366, 1156 und wie ich jetzt hörte ein 1155 für die i-2000er Serie...  Jedoch denke ich mir das für die nächsten zwei Jahre die Rechenleistung eines Phenom II X4 mit 3,2 GHz meine Bedürfnisse an Arbeits- und Spieleleistung befriedigen wird, ich arbeite seit Dez.2009 mit einem Celeron 1 Kern 2,2 GHz Notebook und davor Jahre mit einem Pentium IV 3,0 GHz... ihr glaubt gar nicht wie sehr ich mich auf mehr Rechenleistung freue ^^



Softy schrieb:


> Sorry für OT


 
Solange es sich im Rahmen hält finde ich es okay  Ich schreib auch ab und an mal OT in einem Thema wenn es sich einfach anbietet.




Nochmals vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, nach Feierabend arbeite ich mich durch die bisherigen Ergebnisse durch und freue mich auf weitere Meinungen 




PS: Ich habe heute einen AMD Standardlüfter samt Phenom II X4 840 auf der Arbeit verbaut und von der Lautstärke war er eigentlich in Ordnung, konnte ihn allerdings nur im Windows-Betrieb testen. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen ? Ich hasse ultra laute Lüfter oder das Geratter einer Festplatte (hatten eine Velociraptor 80GB von WD verbaut, das Ding geht von der Lautstärke ja mal gar nicht ^^)

PPS: Der Plan sieht derzeit ja vor die HD6870 über einen langen Zeitraum zu behalten und vllt. wenn ich Lust und Geld habe den Phenom II X4 955 3,20 GHz gegen eine Bulldozer CPU zu tauschen. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Gebraucht-Verkaufpreis von CPUs aus ? Sagen wir ich kaufe mir jetzt eben genannten für 100 Euro, kann man ungefähr abschätzen wie viel ich für ihn in einem oder zwei Jahren noch bekäme ?


----------



## Thyrel (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Was man dafür noch bekommen würde in 2 Jahren kann man heute noch nicht sagen,erst wenn es wirklich so weit ist denke ich

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Softy
> 
> Statt den i5 2400 gibt es für ein paar euro mehr den hier.......klick
> 
> 3,2 ghz mit SMT ohne IGP ca 180€ ......morgen ist der erste auf mein testsys um mal zu schauen wie er im vergleich zum 2600er ist


 
Ist denn da ein Kühler mit bei?
Bei den Xeons fehlt der doch inzwischen, den müsste man sich dann auch noch zu kaufen.

Richtig, der Xeon hat keine IGP.


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Biohazard92 schrieb:


> PPS: Der Plan sieht derzeit ja vor die HD6870 über einen langen Zeitraum zu behalten und vllt. wenn ich Lust und Geld habe den Phenom II X4 955 3,20 GHz gegen eine Bulldozer CPU zu tauschen. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Gebraucht-Verkaufpreis von CPUs aus ? Sagen wir ich kaufe mir jetzt eben genannten für 100 Euro, kann man ungefähr abschätzen wie viel ich für ihn in einem oder zwei Jahren noch bekäme ?



Weder Preis noch Leistung vom Bulldozer sind bislang bekannt, aber dass er Sandy Bridge vom Platz fegen wird, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Wenn der Bulldozer draußen ist, wird der Phenom II so gut wie nichts mehr wert sein, einen Athlon II kannst Du als Office-CPU noch verkaufen, aber beim Phenom II wird das schwer 

Hier mal eine  Performanceübersicht: Test: Intel


----------



## UnnerveD (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich würde den Phenom 955 gebraucht im Forum kaufen - bei CPUs sehe ich das nicht ganz so kritisch, da die in der Regel eher schlecht kaputt gehen... Da solltest du schon für 65-70€ rankommen. Da kann man beruhigter auf den BD (oder schnelleres) warten.


----------



## Biohazard92 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Weder Preis noch Leistung vom Bulldozer sind bislang bekannt, aber dass er Sandy Bridge vom Platz fegen wird, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Wenn der Bulldozer draußen ist, wird der Phenom II so gut wie nichts mehr wert sein, einen Athlon II kannst Du als Office-CPU noch verkaufen, aber beim Phenom II wird das schwer
> 
> Hier mal eine  Performanceübersicht: Test: Intel



Ja gut, das ist klar, aber wie gesagt, ein Phenom II X4 mit 3,20 GHz wird denke ich für meinen Anspruch an Spiele genügen (So viel spiele ich ja nun auch nicht, denke jetzt vorallem mal an Starcraft 2, The Witcher 2 und TES V Skyrim, das werden so die drei für 2011-2012 sein) Brauch auch kein GTA IV mit allen möglichen Mods. Die Intel-Plattform ist zwar schön und gut, ein i5-2400 ist allerdings auch gut 50 - 60 % teurer als mein X4 und liefert dafür rund 40 % mehr Leistung bei Spielen(nach deinen Benchmarks) Mainboard nicht mit einberechnet (hab immer gehört dass die MBs mit Intel-Sockel ein paar Euro teurer sind, stimmt das noch?) das rechnet sich bei meinem derzeitigen Budget und Ansprüchen leider nicht.



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich würde den Phenom 955 gebraucht im Forum kaufen - bei CPUs sehe ich das nicht ganz so kritisch, da die in der Regel eher schlecht kaputt gehen... Da solltest du schon für 65-70€ rankommen. Da kann man beruhigter auf den BD (oder schnelleres) warten.


 
Neee also gebraucht von einer Person hier im Forum die ich nicht kenne, und dann keine Neuware haben, das ist mir die 30 Euro nicht wert. Ich will alles neu 


Danke an euch zwei


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Der Phenom II ist ja keine schlechte oder langsame CPU (ich hab sie selber ). Aber zu den Intel Boards muss ich noch sagen, dass die relativ günstig sind. Ein Board mit USB3 und SATA3 gibt es ab 60€. Ein AM3+ Board ist da mind. genauso teuer.


----------



## Biohazard92 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Der Phenom II ist ja keine schlechte oder langsame CPU (ich hab sie selber ). Aber zu den Intel Boards muss ich noch sagen, dass die relativ günstig sind. Ein Board mit USB3 und SATA3 gibt es ab 60€. Ein AM3+ Board ist da mind. genauso teuer.


 
Okay nehm ich so mit 

Hätte jetzt ein Mainboard in Schwarz gefunden, und hab den RAM ganz vergessen und editiert (1. Post)


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Das hier ist relativ schwarz^^: MSI 970A-G45, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (7693-010R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Biohazard92 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich hab hier eine Samsung F3 Spinpoint HDD mit 500 GB (eig. völlig ausreichend) und nur einem Platter was diverse Vorteile haben soll... weiß da jemand was darüber ? Also im Vergleich gegebübere mehreren Plattern ?

HD502HJ 500 GB

Leistungsdaten sind identisch mit dem 1 TB Modell.




Softy schrieb:


> Das hier ist relativ schwarz^^: MSI 970A-G45, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (7693-010R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Ja auf das bin ich auch eben gestoßen, im ersten Post steht derzeit noch das etwas kleinere Modell mit 870 Chipsatz, muss mir überlegen ob das Upgrade die knapp 10 Euro wert sind. Vielen Dank 


PS: Die Antwortzeit und Freundlichkeit in diesem Forum ist bisher super! Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Die Festplatte ist sehr gut  Wenn dir 500GB reichen. Hauptvorteil von einem Platter ist, dass die HDD dadurch leiser ist.


----------



## Biohazard92 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Festplatte ist sehr gut  Wenn dir 500GB reichen. Hauptvorteil von einem Platter ist, dass die HDD dadurch leiser ist.


 
Prima, dann ist das ja perfekt für mich  (Deinen Post oben hab ich nicht übersehen, hab ich oben editiert =D)

Vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Das Gehäuse hat ja 2x Front USB3. Wenn Du das am internen Port des Mainboards anschließen willst, bräuchtest Du noch einen Adapter. Ansonsten können die Kabel nur durchs Gehäuse nach hinten gezogen werden und am externen USB3-Anschluss des Boards angeschlossen werden.

Ich weiß´aber nicht, ob diese Adapter was taugen^^: BitFenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter  oder DeLOCK USB3.0 Pin Header Würde persönlich zum ersten tendieren.


----------



## Biohazard92 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse hat ja 2x Front USB3. Wenn Du das am internen Port des Mainboards anschließen willst, bräuchtest Du noch einen Adapter. Ansonsten können die Kabel nur durchs Gehäuse nach hinten gezogen werden und am externen USB3-Anschluss des Boards angeschlossen werden.
> 
> Ich weiß´aber nicht, ob diese Adapter was taugen^^: BitFenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter  oder DeLOCK USB3.0 Pin Header Würde persönlich zum ersten tendieren.



Ja davon hab ich auch schon gehört X_X Aber die Adapter sind ja zum Glück nicht super teuer... ich denke ich guck erst Mal und bestell mir die wenn dann später, bis mein Gehalt kommt dauerts ja auch noch gut zwei Wochen ^^


Dankeschöööön


----------



## Biohazard92 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Mitte nächsten Monats sollen ja die Bulldozer CPUs von AMD mit dem Codenamen Zambezi erscheinen. 
(AMD FX: Details zum B2-Stepping von Bulldozer geleakt - cpu, amd, bulldozer)


Was denkt ihr ab wann die Preise für den FX-4100 bekannt gegeben werden ? (ich möchte nur wissen ob dieser ich sag mal über 130 Euro kosten wird (was wohl wahrscheinlich ist oder? ), wenn ja ist er für mich uninteressant)


Danke sehr.


----------



## Biohazard92 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Noch eine Frage ^^

Hat das ausgesuchte Mainboard: 870A-G54 (FX)

eigentlich EFI oder wie dieser BIOS Nachfolger heißt ? Heute zum ersten Mal live gesehen und war beeindruckt, will ich auch haben


----------



## Softy (17. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Afaik hat das MSI Board kein UEFI. Das hier hätte z.B. UEFI: ASUS M5A97 Pro, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFX0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wäre für mich aber kein Kaufkriterium. Denn ins BIOS schaut man i.d.R. am Anfang mal um ein paar Einstellungen zu ändern, und dann nie wieder oder höchst selten


----------



## Biohazard92 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Afaik hat das MSI Board kein UEFI. Das hier hätte z.B. UEFI: ASUS M5A97 Pro, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFX0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Wäre für mich aber kein Kaufkriterium. Denn ins BIOS schaut man i.d.R. am Anfang mal um ein paar Einstellungen zu ändern, und dann nie wieder oder höchst selten


 
Ist natürlich kein Kaufkriterium aber schön wenn man's hat, oder nicht 
Kostet ja dadurch nicht mehr das Board :p

Danke sehr, nehm dann wohl doch das günstigere MSI mit zwei vollen PCIx16 Steckplätzen, es sei denn es findet sich noch was, bei ASUS hab ich noch nich alles durchgeguckt


----------



## Softy (17. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Das Asus ist besser ausgestattet, beide Boards haben 2 PCIe x16 Slots, der zweite ist elektrisch aber nur mit x4  angebunden. Crossfire kannst Du damit knicken. 

Das Asus hat darüber hinaus den aktuelleren Chipsatz


----------



## Biohazard92 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Asus ist besser ausgestattet, beide Boards haben 2 PCIe x16 Slots, der zweite ist elektrisch aber nur mit x4  angebunden. Crossfire kannst Du damit knicken.
> 
> Das Asus hat darüber hinaus den aktuelleren Chipsatz


 
Kostet natürlich auch ein paar Euro mehr ^_^ Was bedeutet das genau. elektrisch nur mit x4 ausgestattet, Crossfire möchte ich eig. nicht verwenden, ich denke mir nur wenn ich es mal verkaufe wird die Option mit 2x PCIx16 natürlich besser aussehen. Heißt das, der Slot sieht aus wie ein x16 damit x16 Karten reinpassen aber die Leistung = als wenn es ein x4 Slot wäre?

Kann man denn ASUS generell empfehlen? Dann schau ich mir deren Boards nochmal alle an, die haben ja teilweise schicke Schwarze mit roten USB-Slots und Steckplätzen, richtig nice =D


PS: Heute in der Firma den zweiten PC von Alternate bestellt (der PCG Silent PC für ne Kollegin) Beim ersten Frontblende kaputt, Windows kaputt) und bei dem zweiten jetzt ist wieder Windows falsch installiert und wir mussten mit Mühe die Recovery DVD verwenden um es neu zu installieren (ging beim ersten Versuch nicht, mussten die Bootreihenfolge dann wieder auf 1. HDD 2. DVD-Laufwerk ändern und dann über den Bootmanager die DVD starten >_> Ist das bei Alternate normal ?! Absolute Frechheit.
Dann kleben die noch dieses scheiß Alternate oben aufs Gehäuse was man dann abmachen darf, und kriegt man irgendwie das PC Games Hardware Logo unten am Gehäuse unkompliziert entfernt? Braucht doch keine Sau.


----------



## Softy (17. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Kostet natürlich auch ein paar Euro mehr ^_^ Was bedeutet das genau. elektrisch nur mit x4 ausgestattet, Crossfire möchte ich eig. nicht verwenden, ich denke mir nur wenn ich es mal verkaufe wird die Option mit 2x PCIx16 natürlich besser aussehen. Heißt das, der Slot sieht aus wie ein x16 damit x16 Karten reinpassen aber die Leistung = als wenn es ein x4 Slot wäre?



Genau, mechanisch passt eine x16 Karte rein, die Anbindung (also die Bandbreite, Datendurchsatz) ist nur x4. Asus ist schon ok, ebenso wie alle anderen Boardhersteller


----------



## Biohazard92 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Da ich mir durch das Angebot für 10 Euro alle Windows-Betriebssysteme nutzen zu dürfen ja 60 Euro für eine System Builder Lizenz spare tendiere ich dann doch zum Sockel 1155 mit einem Intel Core i5 2500k, finde allerdins nicht auf die schnelle ein Top Mainboard (ATX) zum Unschlagbaren Preis (Am besten von ASUS oder MSI, der schwarzen Farbe wegen ) und mit USB 3.0. Jemand Vorschläge ?

Hätte jetzt das gefunden
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/ASUS/P8P67_LE_R.3.0/826328/?

Paar komische Negative Kritik-Punkte aber irgendwie kA ???


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Die "LE" versionen von Asus sind die Billigausführung, da würde ich das normale P8P67 (B3) empfehlen.

Oder dieses hier: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Biohazard92 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Die "LE" versionen von Asus sind die Billigausführung, da würde ich das normale P8P67 (B3) empfehlen.
> 
> Oder dieses hier: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Über 100 Euro :-/ Der i5-2500k kostet ja schon mit Lüfter 200 ._. Ei man alles zu teuer ;(


Was ist mit dem hier ? Ohne LE und sogar noch 5 Euro weniger als das erste ... ich muss sparen ;(
P8H67 R.3.0

Der zweite PCIx16 ist nur mit 4 Lanes angeschlossen aber ich will eh nie Crossfire betreiben, und die XFX HD 6870 verdeckt diesen eh oder ?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Du kannst aber nur mit P67- oder Z68 Boards übertakten. Da käme dann das hier in Frage: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) oder ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 oder das Asrock P67 Pro3 SE (B3).

Crossfire sollte man ebenfalls nur mit einem Board mit 2x8 lanes Anbindung machen. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Biohazard92 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Crossfire will ich ja nicht. Das ja doof dass man nur mit denen übertakten kann -.-

Und von ASRock haben mir meine Chefs abgeraten ^.^ Alles kompliziert -_-

Stimmt es eig. das ein Core i5 2500k viel weniger Strom verbraucht als ein Phenom II X4 955 ?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Asrock kannst Du bedenkenlos nehmen, die sind nicht mehr schlechter als Asus oder Gigabyte. Mit dem Asus H67-Brett kannst Du nicht übertakten, dann kannst Du gleich einen i5-2400 nehmen.


----------



## Biohazard92 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Hmmm jetzt lese ich gerade auf pcgh.de, dass die Phenom II X4 9xx und sogar der Phenom II X6 1090T im Preis fallen... das wäre ja eigentlich suppi.

Okay dann schau ich mir auch mal ASRock an  Dankeeee

Die Frage war noch ob der Phenom II X4 965 BE z.B. wirklich viel mehr Strom verbraucht als ein Core i5 2500 bei weniger Leistung ? Ein Freund von mir redet davon immer.

Der eben genannte 965 BE kostet nur noch 105 Euro (3.400 MHz), die Frage ist halt nur wie es mit Standard CPU Lüfter und Stromverbrauch aussieht, ich denke die CPU Leistung reicht für mich aus und ein Core i5 würde fast das doppelte verschlingen 


Vielen vielen Dank Softy


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Im Idle ist beim Stromverbrauch wenig Unterschied. Unter Last schon^^, bis zu ~40Watt mehr kann sich der Phenom II schon genehmigen. Beim Zoggen schätze ich so 20Watt  Von der Leistung reicht der Phenom II im Moment noch für alle Games aus.

Der boxed-Kühler reicht aus, ist aber recht laut.

edit: 
Hier noch ein Link zum Stromverbrauch: Test: Intel


----------



## Biohazard92 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Im Idle ist beim Stromverbrauch wenig Unterschied. Unter Last schon^^, bis zu ~40Watt mehr kann sich der Phenom II schon genehmigen. Beim Zoggen schätze ich so 20Watt  Von der Leistung reicht der Phenom II im Moment noch für alle Games aus.
> 
> Der boxed-Kühler reicht aus, ist aber recht laut.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmmm 20 Watt... sind denke ich vernachlässigbar... notfalls wird halt irgendwann die CPU gewechselt, denke das sind die 100 Euro mehr für den i5 nicht wert... man muss ja bedenken dass die Phenom II noch im 45nm Format gebaut wurden... ich hoffe der CPU Lüfter geht mir dann nicht aufn Sack dann raste ich aus -__- nochmal 40 Euro fürn anständigen Lüfter und die Zeit der Montage, meine Geldbörse weint jetzt schon ^^

Hoffe dass dier CPU Lüfter zumindest bei Warcraft III die Klappe hält 

Aber schön dass die Phenom II X4 Preise jetzt fallen, dann wirds statt nem 955 doch ein 965 nach derzeitigem Stand ^^

Super doll vielen lieben Dank Softy ^_^


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Den hier könntest Du dazu nehmen: Cooler Master Hyper TX3, oder Alpenföhn Sella. Leiser als der boxed, aber zum Übertakten kaum geeignet.


----------



## Biohazard92 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ey super 15 Euro ist doch genau mein Ding, dankeeee <3


Gut dann muss ich noch ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen ob i5 oder X4, mal gucken wie dann der Preis des i5 ist (den kann ich dann ja auch ohne Boxed Lüfter nehmen, spart 15 Euro glaube, zumindest auf Alternate)


Und dann bin ich hoffentlich 3 Jahre glücklich, mit einer Logitech G400 (Liebe meine MX 518 immernoch <3) eventuell einer Steelseries 6Gv2 und eventuell einem Dell UltraSharp U2412M, zusammen alles für rund 1100 Euro denke ich :p


----------



## Biohazard92 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Was haltet ihr von diesem günstigen Gehäuse, das mir ein Freund empfohlen hat ?

Xigmatek Asgard Special bei Caseking.de




PS: CPU und Maonboard im ersten Post aktualisiert. Weiterhin würd ich mich über Vorschläge zu noch besseren Netzteilen nach dem Preis/Leistungsprinzip freuen.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Das Asgard ist für den Preis schon ok. Ich würde allerdings eine Variante mit geschlossenem Seitenteil nehmen, ist etwas leiser und es gelangt weniger Staub ins Gehäsue, also z.B. Asgard in Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Alternativ ein Thermaltake V3 oder V4.

Den Gehäusen würde ich noch einen Lüfter spendieren, denn die haben nur einen serienmäßig dabei. Besser noch wäre es, diesen auszutauschen und 2 bessere Gehäuselüfter einzubauen, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder 2x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm.

Netzteil könntest Du ein XFX Core Pro 450 oder 550 nehmen. Oder mit Kabelmanagment ein Rasurbo Real&Power 550W.


----------



## Biohazard92 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Vielen Dank, werd das alles durchgehen Softy *hug*

Das Rasurbo ist ja sogar noch teurer als mein bisheriges und von der Firma hab ich ja noch nie was gehört =D

<3


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Rasurbo hat sehr viel Schrott im Programm, aber das RAP 550 basiert auf dem Cougar A, das kannst Du bedenkenlos nehmen. Ein noch Günstigerers als  das XFX Core 450 würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht nehmen.

Die Edith sagt, das RAP550 basiert natürlich nicht auf dem Cougar A, sonder auf dem Cougar CM  Sonst krieg ich wieder Rüffel von quanti


----------



## Biohazard92 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Oki alles klar mal gucken ^.^
Aber selbst wenn es beider aktuellen Konfiguration bleibt gibt es keinen Punkt wo du sagen würdest "Oh das würd ich auf keinen Fall machen!!" oder 

Dankeee <3 vielmals


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich würde das Netzteil ändern (->XFX Core Pro 550), die Graka (Asus HD6870 DC) und den RAM (TeamGroup Elite oder GeiL)

Das Sharkoon ist schon etwas angestaubt, die Graka  günstiger und mit dem Mushkin RAM gibt es wohl ab und zu mal Probleme.


----------



## Biohazard92 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde das Netzteil ändern (->XFX Core Pro 550), die Graka (Asus HD6870 DC) und den RAM (TeamGroup Elite oder GeiL)
> 
> Das Sharkoon ist schon etwas angestaubt, die Graka  günstiger und mit dem Mushkin RAM gibt es wohl ab und zu mal Probleme.


 
Bei der Grafikkarte ist es mir wichtig dass sie kühl und leise ist, da kommts mir nicht auf 10 Euro an.

Das Netzteil lasse ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen, das mit dem RAM auch. Dankeee <3

Dachte immer Mushkin wäre Qualität ?

PS: Bei Alternate kostet die ASUS HD6870 ganze 25 Euro mehr als die von XFX O.ô


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

alternate hat halt einen relativ guten Support, ist dafür recht teuer. Musst Du entscheiden, was Dir wichtiger ist. Bei Mushkin soll es eben Schwankungen in der Fertigungsqualität geben, aber normalerweise läuft der schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Edith sagt, das RAP550 basiert natürlich nicht auf dem Cougar A, sonder auf dem Cougar CM  Sonst krieg ich wieder Rüffel von quanti


 
Und wieder liegst du falsch. 
Ein RAP550 gibts nicht, es gibt nur ein RAP*M*550 und das basiert auf das Cougar CM.
Das RAP450 basiert auf dem Cougar A.


----------



## Biohazard92 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Würdet ihr auch ein Netzteil von be quiet ab 500 Watt für max. 60 Euro empfehlen ? Hege irgendwie Sympathien für das Design und die wohl ausgezeichnete Lautstärke der Netzteile dieser Firma, finde jetzt nur auf die Schnelle das

Pure Power L7 530 Watt

Soll ein wenig kurze Kabel haben ? Da ich in den Comments lese, dass das Kabelmanagement von dem Sharkoon Netzteil auch wenn es nur positive Bewertungen hat, irgendwie auch fast nix bringt ^^


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Also ich selbst hab das gleiche Sharkoon-NT und kann eigentlich nichts negatives berichten. Es ist angenehm leise, und die Kabel reichen in meinem BigTower (CM Cosmos S) auch in alle Ecken


----------



## Biohazard92 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Also ich selbst hab das gleiche Sharkoon-NT und kann eigentlich nichts negatives berichten. Es ist angenehm leise, und die Kabel reichen in meinem BigTower (CM Cosmos S) auch in alle Ecken


 
Das ist ja super! Weil manche haben in den Comments geschrieben es wäre schon hörbar 

Okay muss ja kein be quiet sein ^.^


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Also ich zumindest kann keine Geräusche vernehmen. Des Weiteren hab ich auch das ASRock Z68 Pro3 samt i5 2500K, läuft alles wunderbar, und das UEFI ist auch einigermaßen übersichtlich gestaltet. Die Lüftersteuerung haben die Herren aber irgendwie etwas komisch beschriftet, bzw. haben merkwürdige Einstellungen: einige Lüfter kann man in 9 Stufen einstellen, andere wiederum nur in 5 Stufen, das verstehe wer will, aber ich nicht 
sei Still! ist auch gut, so ist das ja nicht, kann dir das auch vollends empfehlen


----------



## Biohazard92 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Also ich zumindest kann keine Geräusche vernehmen. Des Weiteren hab ich auch das ASRock Z68 Pro3 samt i5 2500K, läuft alles wunderbar, und das UEFI ist auch einigermaßen übersichtlich gestaltet. Die Lüftersteuerung haben die Herren aber irgendwie etwas komisch beschriftet, bzw. haben merkwürdige Einstellungen: einige Lüfter kann man in 9 Stufen einstellen, andere wiederum nur in 5 Stufen, das verstehe wer will, aber ich nicht
> sei Still! ist auch gut, so ist das ja nicht, kann dir das auch vollends empfehlen


 
Hey super =] Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Wenn jetzt noch jemand einen Engel schickt der sagt "Hey ich hab auch die XFX HD6870 Dual Fan und die ist super" hab ich keine Angst mehr was falsch zu machen, beim CPU Lüfter und Brenner gibt's ja keine großartigen Fails ^^


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Die Karte wurde in der Print PCGH getestet, die ist im Idle nicht die Leiseste (0,9Sone), aber unter Spielelast mit 1,0 sone relativ leise.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Was den CPU-Kühler betrifft, ich kann mich nicht über meinen Prolimatech Megahalems beschweren 
Wenn du jetzt ein Sockel 775-System hast und du dich für das ASRock entscheidest, kannst du deinen Kühler weiter verwenden, denn das Board hat neben den Sockel 1155- auch Montagelöcher für Sockel 775-Kühler.
Es gibt auch ein schönes Review/Test zum ASRock Z68 Pro3, hat mir doch einiges in meiner Entscheidungsfindung geholfen (neben dem Forum hier )

*ASRock Z68 Pro3 Review/Test*


----------



## Biohazard92 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Was den CPU-Kühler betrifft, ich kann mich nicht über meinen Prolimatech Megahalems beschweren
> Wenn du jetzt ein Sockel 775-System hast und du dich für das ASRock entscheidest, kannst du deinen Kühler weiter verwenden, denn das Board hat neben den Sockel 1155- auch Montagelöcher für Sockel 775-Kühler.
> Es gibt auch ein schönes Review/Test zum ASRock Z68 Pro3, hat mir doch einiges in meiner Entscheidungsfindung geholfen (neben dem Forum hier )
> 
> *ASRock Z68 Pro3 Review/Test*


 
Mein alter Kühler wäre der Standardkühler eines Pentium IV 3,0 GHz der mir fast einen Gehörschaden einbrachte.

Danke 


Danke @ Softy für die Info


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Hast du dir schon einen CPU-Kühler ausgesucht oder willst du den Intel-Kühler nehmen. Der ist zwar relativ leise und ausreichend, allerdings nur solange du nicht vorhast zu übertakten. Bei vielen anderen Kühlern musst du nämlich das Mainboard ausbauen weil diese mit einer Backplate verschraubt werden, damit hat man einfach mehr Anpressdruck als mit den Push-Pins. Falls du den Standardkühler verwendest würde ich dir raten das aufgeklebte Wärmeleitpad zu entfernen und eine separate Wärmeleitpaste zu verwenden. Egal welche, das ist allemal besser als die dünnen Streifchen die am Kühler sind.

Ein günstiger Kühler wäre z.B. der Scythe Mugen 3, der kostet ~35 Euro und er hat genug Leistungsreserven für spätere Übertaktungsversuche


----------



## Biohazard92 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Nein habe mir noch keinen festen ausgesucht, Softy hat ja zwei gepostet. 

Muss noch suchen wie laut der Standard Lüfter von Intel ist. Ich denke wenn ich mal übertakten will, kann man den ja immernoch später ändern, weil der Standard Lüfter von Intel kostet ja auch knapp 20 Öcken Aufpreis.

Japp das Wärmeleitpad mach ich auf jeden Fall weg und nehm Wärmeleitpaste von der Arbeit mit.

Der Mugen 3 ist mir dann doch n Ticken zu teuer und groß, für meine Bedürfnisse nicht so passend, soll leise und kühl sein, aber vorallem im Betrieb bei Standard-Takt.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Der Sandy boxed-Kühler ist sehr leise (auf Kosten der Temperatur) und nicht für OC geeignet.

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass der boxed-Kühler 20€ kostet? Die boxed Version ist oft sogar günstiger als die "tray" Variante.


----------



## Biohazard92 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Der Sandy boxed-Kühler ist sehr leise (auf Kosten der Temperatur) und nicht für OC geeignet.
> 
> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass der boxed-Kühler 20€ kostet? Die boxed Version ist oft sogar günstiger als die "tray" Variante.


 
Hatte noch keine Zeit und Mühe Preise zu vergleichen weshalb ich hauptsächlich alternate.de als Grundquelle zu nehmen, die sind ja meistens nicht die günstigsten aber dann weiß ich ungefähr was mich maximal erwartet.

Core

Boxed kostet 20 Euro mehr ? :/


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Da kann ich Softy nur zustimmen. Die boxed-Varianten sind (meistens) günstiger als die "tray"-Variante, und bei letzterer hast du auch keine Garantie. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das der boxed-Kühler zwar ziemlich leise ist, allerdings die Kerntemperatur im Idle nicht unter 50 Grad halten kann. Mit persönlich wäre das schon etwas zu hoch, ich habe knapp über 50 Grad nur bei prime95-Auslastung.

Was alternate betrifft: ich habe vorige Woche dort auch meinen 2500K gekauft, ebenfalls in der "boxed"-Variante, und ich habe "nur" 182,90 €uro bezahlt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Klar hast du auch bei der Tray Version die üblichen gesetzlichen Gewährleistungen.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Im Moment sind es bei alternate 9€ mehr. Aber trotzdem sollstest Du boxed-Kaufen. Da ist auch die Gefahr geringer, dass Du einen Rückläufer angedreht bekommst.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Das stimmt, die GEWÄHRLEISTUNG hast du, allerdings nur 1 Jahr, bei der boxed-Variante scheinen es wohl 3 Jahre zu sein... *Quelle*


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die GEWÄHRLEISTUNG hast du, allerdings nur 1 Jahr, bei der boxed-Variante scheinen es wohl 3 Jahre zu sein... *Quelle*


 
Die Garantie kommt vom Hersteller, was der macht, ist seine Sache, da gibts keine gesetzlichen Regelungen.
Gewährleistung ist 2 Jahre, ist gesetzlich geregelt, da kann sich niemand rausreden.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Garantie kommt vom Hersteller, was der macht, ist seine Sache, da gibts keine gesetzlichen Regelungen.
> Gewährleistung ist 2 Jahre, ist gesetzlich geregelt, da kann sich niemand rausreden.



Da hast du selbstverständlich recht  Dann muss mir irgendwann mal jemand nen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt haben...
@TE: schreib doch einfach mal alternate an und frag warum das so ist, aber ich habe für meinen boxed nur die 182 Euro bezahlt, ohne irgendwas auszuwählen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Lustig ist, dass das non K Modell als Tray teurer ist als das K Modell mit Boxed. 

Schon sehr komisch, die Preise, ich würde es einfach so hinnehmen, was soll man auch sonst machen.


----------



## Biohazard92 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Okay, dann such ich mir wohl mal den günstigsten Anbieter für die Core i5-2500k Boxed Version =] Lüfter wechseln geht ja jederzeit und 3.300 MHz sollte für alles ausreichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Musst mal bei Mind Factory gucken.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lustig ist, dass das non K Modell als Tray teurer ist als das K Modell mit Boxed.
> Schon sehr komisch, die Preise, ich würde es einfach so hinnehmen, was soll man auch sonst machen.



Die Intel-Preispolitik ist sowieso mehr als fraglich was manche Modelle angeht 
Ändern könnte man das nur durch konsequenten Boykott, aber wer macht das schon (ich ja auch nicht)...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich denke mal in diesem Fall liegt es am Händler.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Huntertech hat in meinem Thread auch was interessantes geschrieben, ich bin mal so frei und zitiere das hier...



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich frag mich langsam ernsthaft was Intel mit  der Preispolitik eigentlich erreichen will... der E3-1230 ist 0,2GHz  langsamer als der 2600k und kostet rund 60€ weniger. High-End-CPUs  kosten 900-1000€ und somit 500€ mehr als das gleiche Modell ohne SMT,  welches wiederrum 250€ mehr kostet als das nächst kleinere Modell mit  100 MHz weniger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Nun ja, das Maximum hat bei Intel schon immer den üblichen 1000er gekostet, das war schon vor 10 Jahren so und dabei war es egal, um welchen Faktor dieser schneller war als das, was dahin kam.


----------



## Biohazard92 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX

Lagernd | > 5 St.



€ 168,80*
Sonderpreis!
zzgl. Versandkosten


Das doch akzeptabel ^_^


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Bei mindfactory entfallen außerdem die Versandkosten bei Bestellung zwischen 0h und 6h und Vorkasse.


----------



## Biohazard92 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Bei mindfactory entfallen außerdem die Versandkosten bei Bestellung zwischen 0h und 6h und Vorkasse.


 
Gut zu wissen, Dankeschön <3


----------



## Biohazard92 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Geil, die XFX HD6870 Dual-Fan ist bei Alternate heute um 10 Euro gefallen, muss mal gucken dass ich die und Tastatur/Maus schon heute bestelle, CPU, Gehäuse und Mainboard dann, wenn mein Dispo fertig ist.


Empfohlen wird ja immer das Asrock Z68 Pro3
ASRock Z68 PRO3 S1155 Z68 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by

Jetzt habe ich als Sonderpreis das
ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

entdeckt, nur noch 1 Stück auf Lager und in schickem Schwarz.. ^^

Technische Daten dazu: ASRock > Products > Z68 Extreme3 Gen3

Denkt irh das wären die 20 Euro mehr wert? Crossfire und SLI will ich eig. nie nutzen und ich bezweifel mal das PCI-Express 3.0 wirklich etwas ausmacht, aber von der Qualität her sollte dass doch ziemlich gut sein oder ? Hat auf Alternate.de eine sehr gute Bewertung, wenn man sich das mal durchliest, und ich mein hey, die 20 Euro würd ich vllt. auch noch locker machen.


----------



## Softy (6. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Wenn Dir das Extreme3 Gen3 gefällt, schlag zu


----------



## Biohazard92 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Dir das Extreme3 Gen3 gefällt, schlag zu


 
Alles klar, mach ich heut Abend damit ich per Nachname für über 200 Euro nix an Versand zahlen muss bei Mindfactory, dann Mainboard, Gehäuse, Prozessor, Festplatte, SteelSeries 6gv2 Tastatur, Logitech G400 und Service Level Gold zusammen für 512,25 Euro, lächerlich günstig. Fehlt nur noch Grafikkarte, RAM, Netzteil und DVD-Brenner dann, also nochmal knapp 250 drauf.

Das einzige was mich abfuckt, hab mich jetzt bei Mindfactory unter meiner Adresse registriert und will das Zeug an die Firma  meiner Mutter schicken, weil ja niemand zuhause ist, jetzt muss ich mich neu registrieren weil man bei der ersten Bestellung keine unterschiedliche Rechnungs- und Lieferadresse haben kann >_>


----------



## Biohazard92 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Habe jetzt gestern Nacht bei Mindfactory schonmal Zwei Drittel meines Bedarfs bestellt. Jetzt ist das Gehäuse erst am 14.09 wieder lieferbar. Sind sie wenigstens so schlau, alles andere vorher zu schicken, oder darf ich wegen dem dummen Gehäuse eine Woche warten ??!


----------



## Softy (7. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Das Gehäuse wird meist getrennt aus dem Großteilllager verschickt, daher hast Du gute Chancen, dass der restliche Kram früher kommt


----------



## Biohazard92 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse wird meist getrennt aus dem Großteilllager verschickt, daher hast Du gute Chancen, dass der restliche Kram früher kommt


 
Ei das ist ja suppi, na dann hoffen wir mal, dass es per Nachname dann morgen schon da ist  Obwohl paar Kleinigkeiten kommen glaube erst am 08.09 wieder ins Lager, Freitag würde ja ausreichen :p

Dich schickt ein Eingel ^^


----------



## Biohazard92 (17. September 2011)

*Debug LED zeigt Fehler 45...*

So hab jetzt alles angeschlossen, alle Lüfter drehen sich aber auf dem ASRock Extreme3 Gen3 Mainboard zeigt mir Die Debug LED Anzeige aufm Mainboard 45 an. Ich bekomme kein Bild über HDMI, nach dem Einschalten kann ich den PC auch nicht über einmaliges Drücken von dem Power Schalter wieder ausstellen sondern muss den Power Knopf paar Sekunden gedrückt halten. Ich habe schon einen BIOS Reset ausgef+hrt, bringt nix.

Laut
Asrock Z68 Extreme4 => Fehlercode 45 - Forum de Luxx

ist der RAM inkompatibel, habe folgenden gekauft:
DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Hier die Liste von kompatiblem RAM...
http://www.asrock.com/mb/memory.asp?Model=Z68 Extreme3 Gen3

Steht nix von Mushkin drin. Aber das kann doch nicht sein ist doch alles der gleiche verfickte DDR-1333 RAM -.-

Egal wie ich die zwei RAM Riegel reinstecke, Fehler 45. Steckt gar kein RAM drin kommt Fehler 22.

Ich hab kein eandere Möglichkeit außer mir online neuen RAM zu kaufen oder wie? ......................


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Jop, RAM umtauschen, anders geht es nicht.


----------



## Biohazard92 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, RAM umtauschen, anders geht es nicht.


 
Tipp für neuen RAM ? Am besten was von Amazon auf diese verfickte Nachname ******* und ewig langen Bearbeitungen von Mindfactory und Alternate hab ich keinen Bock mehr, schon genug Stress gehabt...........


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich würde GeIl Value Plus nehmen.

Und eine weniger vulgäre Ausdrucksweise wäre angebracht. Sonst kommt ein böser Mod und macht böse Sachen


----------



## Biohazard92 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde GeIl Value Plus nehmen.
> 
> Und eine weniger vulgäre Ausdrucksweise wäre angebracht. Sonst kommt ein böser Mod und macht böse Sachen


 
Also diesen ?

http://www.amazon.de/I-L-PC3-12800-...ALS4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316287425&sr=8-2

Preislich noch OK, dafür auch 1600 statt 1333 ... hast du schon gecheckt ob der kompatibel ist oder muss ich noch gucken? :p

Ja tschuldigung bin extrem angefressen wie sowas sein kann dass das nicht kompatibel ist, das kostet mich A) Geld B) Nerven und C) eine Woche Zeit.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Nein, die RAM Spannung ist etwas zu hoch für Sandy Bridge.


----------



## tobibo (17. September 2011)

Nimm einfach normalen Valueram, der läuf immer 

Den hier würde ich bei Amazon nehmen:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004039HL6/ref=mp_s_a_8?qid=1316287889&sr=8-8


----------



## Biohazard92 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



tobibo schrieb:


> Nimm einfach normalen Valueram, der läuf immer
> 
> Den hier würde ich bei Amazon nehmen:
> 
> Team Group PC3-10600 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1333 MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM Kit:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


 
Steht auch nicht in der Liste, da stehen zwar ein paar von Team aber nur so 2 GB Dinger...

ASRock > Products > Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 > Memory Support List

außerdem find ich den schon arg hässlich ;(



@Softy: Wo hast du denn da die Spannung gesehen und wie hoch darf die sein ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Dann nimm doch einen aus der Liste.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Biohazard92 schrieb:


> @Softy: Wo hast du denn da die Spannung gesehen und wie hoch darf die sein ?



Sowas weiß ich auswendig, dass der Geil RAM mit 1600MHz 1,6 Volt Spannung braucht


----------



## Biohazard92 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch einen aus der Liste.


 
Naja gut hatte Mushkin Riegel und Mushkin wird dort nirgends gelistet (Kann mir keiner erklären warum? Wie kann es sein dass das nicht kompatibel ist?)


G.Skill PC1333 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-RAM CL9 Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

In der Liste findet sich "DDR3	1333	4GB	G.Skill	F3-10666CL9D-8GBXL			DS	v	4pcs"

Denkt ihr die würden vom Mainboard erkannt werden dann?

Denke mal für 3 Euro mehr 1600er Riegel lohnen sich nicht oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Nö, ob 1333 oder 1600 ist echt egal.


----------



## tobibo (17. September 2011)

Wenn ein Ram nicht in der liste steht, bedeutet das nicht, dass der nicht kompatibel ist, sondern nur, dass der Voard Hersteller den nicht auf dem Board getestet hat.

Ich habe schon seit einer Ewigkeit keinen Fall mehr mitgekriegt, wo ein MB nicht mit dem Ram harmoniert hat (wenn es "normaler", also in dem Fall 1333er Cl9, war) 

Die Board Hersteller können nicht jeden Ram auf jedem Board testen, dazu gibt es viel zu viele verschiedene.

Den Unterschied von 1333 auf 1600Mhz merkst du nur in Benchmarks.

Da bei Sandy-Bridge der Ram-Controller in der CPU recht enpfindlich ist, was zu hohe Spannungen angeht und eine zu hohe Spannung die Lebenszeit der Cpu drastisch verkürzen würde, empfiehlt Intel eine max. Ram-Spannung von 1,575V.


----------



## Biohazard92 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ja aber anscheinend zeigt 45 ja falscher RAM 
Ich find's auch sau doof... Meine Chefs haben mir noch von ASRock abgeraten


Na dann nehm ich mal den G.Skill und versuchs, denke ja mal nicht das was anderes kaputt ist


----------



## tobibo (18. September 2011)

Nimm Valueram, der läuft immer...oder eben einen aus der Liste.


----------



## Biohazard92 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



tobibo schrieb:


> Nimm Valueram, der läuft immer...oder eben einen aus der Liste.


 
Bitte ein bisschen ausführlicher, was ist denn ValueRAM  Und hast du da ein Beispiel?


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Der steht in der QVL: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Welchen CPU-Kühler hast Du denn?


----------



## Biohazard92 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Der steht in der QVL: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Welchen CPU-Kühler hast Du denn?


 
Derzeit den Intel Boxed, kann man beim Lian Li PC-9F ja super einfach wechseln.


Warum ist denn dieses Kit so günstig?
http://www.amazon.de/G-Skill-PC3-10...KCGO/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1316362555&sr=8-9
Und warum steht dort PC3-1066 wenn dahinter 1333 MHz angegeben sind ? :p

Hier ebenfalls 
http://www.amazon.de/G-Skill-PC3-10...BNJG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1316362555&sr=8-8

Da widerum nicht
G.Skill PC1333 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-RAM CL9 Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Das sind einfach nur die Modulbezeichnungen (10667 usw.), also alternative Bezeichnungen. Der effektive Takt ist bei allen genannten RAMs 1333MHz.


----------



## Biohazard92 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Das sind einfach nur die Modulbezeichnungen (10667 usw.), also alternative Bezeichnungen. Der effektive Takt ist bei allen genannten RAMs 1333MHz.


 
Wenn nichts gegen den günstigen schwarzen für 31 Euro spricht nehm ich den doch einfach, passt zum Rest.

Danke Softy


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Öhm, ich denke, dass ist einfach nur ein Scheiß-Foto, der wird grün sein, wie eben nackter RAM so aussieht


----------



## Biohazard92 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Öhm, ich denke, dass ist einfach nur ein Scheiß-Foto, der wird grün sein, wie eben nackter RAM so aussieht


 
?????? Das ja dann sau ugly  Verarsch mich nicht 

http://www.amazon.de/G-Skill-PC3-10...BNJG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1316362555&sr=8-8

Dann nehm ich halt den ...... teuer aber naja :/ Nein der ist zu teuer -.-


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Wieso nimmst Du nicht den oben verlinkten aus der QVL des Boards?


----------



## Biohazard92 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst Du nicht den oben verlinkten aus der QVL des Boards?


 
Bei den ganzen Herstellern die den Listen hab ich keinen Account und naja jetzt dafür extra ne Bankverbindung wieder einrichten und vertrauen dass die schnell liefern.... alles so ne Sache.... würd den ja auch nehmen....


Wenn ich sehe was da für  Gebühren drauf kommen für Nachname etc..... 11 Euro die sind doch bekloppt..... da ist ja der blaue bei Amazon günstiger


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-10667U CL9

Da kannst Du bedenkenlos bestellen, die liefern sehr schnell. Ich war bis jetzt immer zufrieden, und erstaunt, wie schnell die liefern. Wenn Du heute bestellst, ist der RAM zu 99,99% am Dienstag bei Dir.


----------



## Biohazard92 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-10667U CL9
> 
> Da kannst Du bedenkenlos bestellen, die liefern sehr schnell. Ich war bis jetzt immer zufrieden, und erstaunt, wie schnell die liefern. Wenn Du heute bestellst, ist der RAM zu 99,99% am Dienstag bei Dir.


 
Geil da kann ich mich mit meinem Amazon Account anmelden, Softy ich liebe dich


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Hab gestern Abend dort bestellt, meine Amazon Daten etc. eingegeben, DHL Standard Versand gewählt, Bestellung erfolgreich abgeschlossen doch ich hab weder ne Mail in meinem Postfach, noch steht bei hardwareversand.de wenn ich mich anmelde dass ich etwas bestellt habe und auch bei meinem Amazon Account über den ich mich einlogge ist nichts vorhanden............ soll ich jetzt einfach nochmal versuchen zu bestellen ? 


In letzter Zeit klappt aber auch nix so wie ich das gerne hätte -.-



EDIT1: Wollte es jetzt nochmal bestellen, jetzt wird mir nicht mehr diese Bezahlung über Amazon angeboten sondern nur noch Nachname, Vorkasse, Kreditkarte... hab mich mit meiner E-Mail und Amazon-Passwort eingeloggt und kein Konto bei hardwareversand.de angelegt ? Hat dass dann beim ersten Mal einfach nicht funktioniert mit dem Bezahlen über Amazon, und soll ich jetzt per Nachname bestellen ? Ich will dass das morgen da ist


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich würde mich einfach dort registrieren, und dann bestellen. Das dauert ein paar Minuten, und hardwareversand.de ist wirklich ein seriöser Laden.


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Okay alles klar hat sich erledigt  Danke Softyyyyy


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Wie hast Du es nun gemacht? Über Amazon oder hardwareversand?


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie hast Du es nun gemacht? Über Amazon oder hardwareversand?


 
Scheiß Hotmail hatte mir irgendwie nicht die Mail von hardwareversand bzw. Amazon als neue Mail im Eingang angezeigt, hab jetzt nochmal alles gecheckt und von Amazon Payments eine Nachricht gefunden wegen der Bestellung, aber echt komisch das sowohl auf hardwareversand.de steht dass ich noch keine Bestellung gemacht habe sowie auch bei Amazon.de, ganz blöd wär's natürlich wenn ich mir irgendwann damals schonmal da einen Account gemacht habe, gestern einfach den RAM in den Warenkorb und dann übers Amazon-Konto bestellen und heute mich über meine E-Mail Adresse eingeloggt habe (um zu sehen wie es mit der Bestellung aussieht) und das in Wahrheit mein altes Konto ist. Jetzt frage ich mich nur gerade wie ich mich wieder bei hardwareversand.de über mein Amazon-Konto anmelde da beide die gleiche E-Mail verwenden ^^


Ich schau mal unter [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]https://payments.amazon.de/overview[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

EDIT: Aaahhh darüber wird das angezeigt ... na dann hoffen wir Mal das es wirklich wie von dir versprochen morgen kommt, als Status steht noch "Offen" da :p


Man ich brauch dringend mehr Schlaf in letzter Zeit bin ich völlig neben der Kapp, der ganze Hick Hack wegen Bank, DHL Nachname, Alternate schickt die Ware nicht raus, Gehäuse bei Mindfactory plötzlich nicht mehr im Angebot und jetzt der RAM geht mir an die Nieren ....


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich blick da zwar nicht durch, mit Deinen Accounts usw.  Aber wird schon klappen, hardwareversand.de sollte Dir dann heute noch eine Nachricht per email oder SMS schicken, dass die Ware kommissioniert oder bereits verschickt wurde


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich blick da zwar nicht durch, mit Deinen Accounts usw.  Aber wird schon klappen, hardwareversand.de sollte Dir dann heute noch eine Nachricht per email oder SMS schicken, dass die Ware kommissioniert oder bereits verschickt wurde


 
Eigentlich ist es ja nur ein Account mit meiner normalen E-Mail die ich überall verwende nur ich weiß nicht mehr ob ich mich damals schon bei Hardwareversand damit registriert habe und gestern unangemeldet etwas in den Warenkorb legte und mit meinem Amazon Account bezahlte oder wie auch immer das mit Amazon Payments funktioniert, naja egal

Ich warte jetzt bis Morgen, dann sollte das Paket ja eintreffen, diesmal habe ich auch 100 Pro den Firmennamen komplett mit angegeben damit die DHL das nicht einfach wieder mit nimmt (>_> statt mal zu klingeln und fragen "Hallo arbeitet hier XYZ" nein das ist zu viel verlangt)

Schau dann heut Nachmittag nochmal ob etwas wie "Bearbeitet" oder "Versendet" angegeben ist.... wenn nicht krieg ich n Herzinfarkt -_-'

Vielen lieben Dank Softy


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ansonsten einfach mal kurz bei hardwareversand.de anrufen


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach mal kurz bei hardwareversand.de anrufen


 
Also du meinst Morgen dann, wenn es nicht gekommen ist ? 

Ja dann kotz ich sowieso erstmal in die Ecke weil langsam will ich nicht mehr warten... ^^

Naja ich sollte lieber mal anfangen zu beten dass es dann mit diesem RAM einwandfrei klappt... es ist zwar nicht mein erster Rechner den ich zusammengeschraubt habe, von dem von dem ich hier aus schreibe der ist auch made by me mit AMD Phenom II X4 und aktuellen Komponenten ohne Grafikkarte aber man weiß ja nie..... zumindest drehen sich bei mir schon alle Lüfter und es riecht nix verschmort, die CPU sollte auch richtig herum im Sockel stecken, den Hebel herunterdrücken ging ohne Probleme


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Nein, jetzt gleich anrufen, und fragen, ob die Bestellung richtig bei denen angekommen ist. 

Wie?! Du hast nen Phenom II X4 und kaufst einen i5-2500K? Das halte ich für Geldverschwendung, einen Unterschied beim Zocken wirst Du nicht merken.


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, jetzt gleich anrufen, und fragen, ob die Bestellung richtig bei denen angekommen ist.
> 
> Wie?! Du hast nen Phenom II X4 und kaufst einen i5-2500K? Das halte ich für Geldverschwendung, einen Unterschied beim Zocken wirst Du nicht merken.


 
Das kann ich natürlich auch machen! :p

Oh tut mir Leid das habe ich falsch erklärt, ich sitze derzeit im Büro und mein Büro-PC hat einen Phenom X4 840, den habe ich vor einem Monat zusammengeschraubt. Mein Heim-PC bekommt den i5, da arbeite ich derzeit noch auf Celeron Basis mit einem einsamen Kern und 2,2 GHz unterstützt von einem süßen Intel HD GMA OnBoard Grafikchip, denke das wird man schon merken dann


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ok, dann lohnt sich der i5 auf jeden Fall  Das wird ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Ok, dann lohnt sich der i5 auf jeden Fall  Das wird ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht


 
Wollen wir's hoffen 

Da meine Mittagspause aber vorbei ist rufe ich wenn dann doch erst morgen an, wenn es NICHT kommen sollte, vllt. hilft ja beten x)


----------



## Bruce112 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

ich hab diese geil speicher die laufen mit 1.5  spannung -1.6 spannung

1.575 mit verbindung Asus P8Z68 -V

1.5 laufen die auch 

Gskill speicher haben meisten keine probleme mit  boards kompatible


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> ich hab diese geil speicher die laufen mit 1.5  spannung -1.6 spannung
> 
> 1.575 mit verbindung Asus P8Z68 -V
> 
> ...



Das dachte ich mir bei Mushkin RAM zunächst auch da in meinem Büro PC Mushkin RAM steckt aber auf einem ASUS Board 

Danke für deinen Beitrag


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich wollt auch noch etwas lustiges erzählen was ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann, ich hab bisher an meinem Laptop eine Logitech MX 518 Maus betrieben und mir für meinen neuen PC eine Logitech G400 gegönnt. jetzt hab ich natürlich die G400 an meinem Laptop ausprobieren wollen (Wie gesagt, Celeron 2,2 GHz und 2 GB RAM), also erkannt einwandfrei Logitech Game Software heruntergeladen aber wenn ich die Maus schnell hin und her bewege geht die CPU Auslastung auf > 80 %, und die fps z.B. in Warcraft 3 von über 30 auf rund 15 ... wie kann man sich denn bitte das erklären, das eine Maus von heute mindestens einen Dual-Core Prozessor braucht nur damit man den Cursor bewegen kann? ^^


----------



## Biohazard92 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Hab heut Morgen um 05.50 Uhr das erhalten :

Sehr geehrter Herr Rau,

vielen Dank.
Ihre Bestellung im hardwareversand.de-Shop ist bei uns eingegangen.


Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit unserer Lieferung zustande. Sollten Sie binnen zwei Wochen keine Auslieferungsbestätigung oder Lieferung von uns erhalten, sind Sie nicht mehr an Ihre Bestellung gebunden.

Zahlart: Bezahlen über amazon
______________________________________________________
Wunschliefertermin: sofort
Verfügbarkeit.....: sofort lieferbar



Also gehe ich mal davon aus das es erst morgen kommt ? Naja mal sehen.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Kommt halt drauf an, wann das Geld bei denen eingeht. Um so mehr Ecken das Geld geht, desto länger dauert es 

Ich bezahle immer mit Sofortüberweisung, dann ist das Zeug i.d.R. schon am nächsten Tag da. Ebenso bei Nachnahme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir bei Mushkin RAM zunächst auch da in meinem Büro PC Mushkin RAM steckt aber auf einem ASUS Board
> 
> Danke für deinen Beitrag


 
Die Mushkin schwanken etwas in der Qualität, je nach dem, wo die ihre Chips kaufen. Mal laufen sie, mal nicht.


----------



## Biohazard92 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

RAM ist dann endlich heute gekommen, sieht schicker aus als auf den Fotos sogar, dachte schon die würden mir nicht gefallen, Daumen hoch Softy 


Jetztn ur noch beten dass sie heut Abend funktionieren und ich nix falsch gemacht habe...


----------



## Softy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich habe auch die Ripjaws-X im Gamingrechner, die sind schon schick


----------



## Biohazard92 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich hatte auch einen BIOS-Reset ausgeführt um zu gucken ob das etwas bringt, ich schau mir das BIOS bzw. EFI sowieso vor der Windows 7 Professional x64 Installation nochmal an (So Gott will dass der Rechner dann läuft) aber gibt es dort etwas zu beachten was man unbedingt einstellen muss (AHCI oder sowas) oder sollte das BIOS vor dem Reset auf dem gleichen Stand sein wie jetzt, weil ich hab ja noch nichts geändert :p

Und wenn ich die HD6870 in den PCIx-Slot gesteckt habe, kann ich dann trotzdem die Bildausgänge des Onboard-Chips nehmen oder werden die dann abgeschaltet? Nur so aus Neugierde, damit ich das für die Zukunft weiß falls mich mal jemand fragt


----------



## Softy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich würde im BIOS erstmal nur ggf. von IDE auf AHCI stellen. Den Rest kannst Du auch nach der Windows Installation machen.

Wenn eine Grafikkarte eingesetzt wird, wird die IGP deaktiviert. Wenn Du ein Z68-Board nimmst, kannst Du mit Lucid Virtu hin- und herschalten. Macht aber wenig Sinn, denn die Grafikkarte läuft im Idle weiter, auch wenn die IGP genutzt wird


----------



## Biohazard92 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde im BIOS erstmal nur ggf. von IDE auf AHCI stellen. Den Rest kannst Du auch nach der Windows Installation machen.
> 
> Wenn eine Grafikkarte eingesetzt wird, wird die IGP deaktiviert. Wenn Du ein Z68-Board nimmst, kannst Du mit Lucid Virtu hin- und herschalten. Macht aber wenig Sinn, denn die Grafikkarte läuft im Idle weiter, auch wenn die IGP genutzt wird



Okay, den Punkt schreib ich mir ganz oben auf die Stirn, hab schon gelesen dass das nach der Windows-Installation nicht mehr änderbar ist, außer man formatiert halt.

Ja habe ein Z68-Board, ah okay gut zu wissen =]

macht wenig Sinn aber dann kann ich mal in Spielen wie Warcraft III testen wie so die Performance eines HD3000 ist  Wenn ich mal nix zu tun habe ^^

Die HD6870 soll im Idle sowieso unter 20 Watt verbrauchen das ist ja nix, da würde es sich ja nicht mal lohnen sie auszubauen für nen Monat wenn ich mal nix spiele und die HD3000 laufen zu lassen wenn die deaktiviert wird wenn die HD6870 drin steckt.


----------



## Softy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Man kann schon nachträglich von IDE auf AHCI ändern, aber dann muss eine Änderung in der Windows-Registry gemacht werden.


----------



## Biohazard92 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Es kann doch nicht sein das selbst mit dem neuen RAM dieser Fehler 45 kommt woran kann das denn liegen an den Mini Kabeln Power SW Reset SW oder sowas das ich die falsch gesteckt habe kann es doch nicht liegen und der 24 Pin Netzteil stecker steckt eben so wie die zwei vier Pin Stecker neben dem Prozessor, alle Lüfter drehen sich der Power Knopf leuchtet ich raste hier komplett aus hab jetzt ne Mail an den ASRock Support geschrieben die scheiß Firma hat ja nicht mal einen Telefonservice -.-

HDD und Brenner hab ich an die weißen SATA3-Slots gecheckt, das sollte scheißegal sein oder? Das Teil muss ja auch ohne HDD und Brenner zumindest mal ins BIOS kommen ...


----------



## Biohazard92 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Was soll denn der Scheiß wenn ich die Riegel in B1 und B2 tue komm ich ins UEFI rein und bekomm von Dr. Debug erst mehrfach verschiedene Zahlen und dann A3..... und im UEFI ist meine Maus total verrpückt, wenn ich nach unten gehe geht die nach rechts, wenn ich nach rechts gehe geht die nach oben etc.



Ja das kann doch nicht sein das die RAM Bänke A1 und A2 im Arsch sind da kann ich das ganze Board doch in die Tonne schmeißen -.-


Wenn irgendwas in A1 oder A2 steckt ... Fehler 45 kein BIOS.......


----------



## Softy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Oh je . Läuft es denn mit einem Riegel fehlerfrei?


----------



## Biohazard92 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Oh je . Läuft es denn mit einem Riegel fehlerfrei?


 
Da ja noch nix Bootfähiges drin war fragt er mich wohin ich will, also drück ich ENTF um ins UEFI zu kommen, dann geht mein Cursor nach Rechts wenn ich nach Unten die Maus ziehe, Nach Oben wenn ich mich nach Rechts bewege .... permanent, permanent muss mir so eine verfickte ******* passieren als obs nicht schon genug gewesen wäre das die Bank zickt, Alternate ewig zum Versenden brauch das Scheiß Gehäuse dann einfach nicht mehr lieferbar ist die dumme DHL mein Paket einfach wieder mitnimmt und ich jetzt seit Freitag auf den neuen RAM gewartet habe weil ich dachte daran liegt es jetzt ist wahrsch das gesamte verfickte Mainboard im Arsch ICH HAB KEINEN BOCK MEHR -.- Selbst wenn es jetzt laufen würde ich zahl doch nicht über 100 Euro für ein Scheiß Mainboard was total rumspackt und wo mir zwei RAM Bänke und der Dual Channel Modus fehlen.......



Nochmal die Frage: dass HDD und Brenner an den weißen SATA Ports stecken sollte ja egal sein, das Kabel etc. müsste ja abwärtsompatibel sein weil jetzt zeigt es mir beim booten verschiedene Zahlen und bleibt bei A3 stehen keine Ahnung ich schmeiß das Ding ausm Fenster -.-


----------



## Softy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Komm mal wieder runter  Das ist superärgerlich, aber was willst Du machen? 

Hast Du es schon mal mit einer anderen Maus probiert? Eins nach dem anderen ausschließen, und dann wird das schon


----------



## Biohazard92 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

So ich hab jetzt die Windows 7 Installation gestartet, Dr. Debug zeigt auch keine Meldung mehr an, aber wie gesagt die RAM Bänke A1 und A2 funktionieren überhaupt nicht...... jetzt kann ich vllt. da beim Service anrufen morgen, heute geht ja kein Arsch mehr dran und fragen was man da machen kann, wenn ich jetzt die ganze ******* ausbauen und denen zurück schicken muss, warten bis ein neues kommt, können die mich mal kreuzweise am Arsch lecken -.-

Die Maus scheint jetzt zumindest bei der Windows Installation zu funktionieren keine Ahnung was das eben sollte.




Windows-Daten werden expandiert steht schon ewig auf 0% jetzt werd ich langsam.................


----------



## Softy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Also entweder Du änderst mal ein bisschen Deine Ausdrucksweise, oder ich klinke mich hier aus 

Ist denn das BIOS aktuell?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Wenn die RAM Bänke nicht mehr gehen, tausch das Brett aus, dann liegt da der Fehler und nicht bei den RAMs.
Kann passieren, habe ich auch schon mal gehabt.


----------



## Biohazard92 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Also entweder Du änderst mal ein bisschen Deine Ausdrucksweise, oder ich klinke mich hier aus
> 
> Ist denn das BIOS aktuell?



Tur mir Leid ich bin absolut fertig mit den Nerven -.-

Naja wie unaktuell kann das sein :/ Das Board ist noch nicht so alt, und joar ich weiß ja nicht welche Version da aktuell ist... 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn die RAM Bänke nicht mehr gehen, tausch das Brett aus, dann liegt da der Fehler und nicht bei den RAMs.
> Kann passieren, habe ich auch schon mal gehabt.


 
Ja ich ruf morgen dann an und die sollen mir ein neues schicken bevor ich denen mein kaputtes schicke... ich warte doch jetzt nicht wieder zwei Wochen...


----------



## Biohazard92 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Also entweder Du änderst mal ein bisschen Deine Ausdrucksweise, oder ich klinke mich hier aus
> 
> Ist denn das BIOS aktuell?



Tur mir Leid ich bin absolut fertig mit den Nerven -.-

Naja wie unaktuell kann das sein :/ Das Board ist noch nicht so alt, und joar ich weiß ja nicht welche Version da aktuell ist... 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn die RAM Bänke nicht mehr gehen, tausch das Brett aus, dann liegt da der Fehler und nicht bei den RAMs.
> Kann passieren, habe ich auch schon mal gehabt.


 
Ja ich ruf morgen dann an und die sollen mir ein neues schicken bevor ich denen mein kaputtes schicke... ich warte doch jetzt nicht wieder zwei Wochen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Ja ich ruf morgen dann an und die sollen mir ein neues schicken bevor ich denen mein kaputtes schicke... ich warte doch jetzt nicht wieder zwei Wochen...


 
Werden sie nicht machen. Einschicken, warten und dann kriegst du ein neues Brett.


----------



## Softy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Jup, das kannst Du knicken. 

Hab grad geschaut, es gibt noch kein BIOS-Update.


----------



## Biohazard92 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Und ich hab eine andere Maus angeschlossen, gleicher Bug im UEFI. Naja es lässt sich auch über Tastatur steuern aber... eins steht fest, ASRock kauf ich nie mehr, ich hätte auf meine Chefs hören sollen... wenn ich kein neues Board so bekomme dann werd ich... keine Ahnung mir ein neues Board bestellen und wenn das da ist das alte reklamieren ist auch Mist, ich red morgen mit dem Typ von Mindfactory und hoffe das der mir eine Lösung anbietet ich habe irgendwie keine Lust alles wieder auszubauen und neu anzubauen.......... naja immerhin das Netzteil könnte im Gehäuse bleiben ROFL


Danke für eure Hilfe Jungs.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Du kannst immer mal Pech haben, egal welcher Hersteller.

Frag mich mal zu Asus Brettern.


----------



## Biohazard92 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Weitere Probleme: Die Schrift ist sau unscharf, hab Catalyst Center installiert, 1920x1080 auf 60 HZ stimmt alles (mein TV Monitor) und mein Laptop per VGA an den angeschlossen ist 100 mal schärfer....

Außerdem hab ich wenn ich Kopfhörer reinstecke nur links sound und das was rechts rauskommen sollte kommt ebenfalls durch den linken Kopfhörer...

ich steh kurz davor alles auseinander zu bauen und denen wieder zurückzuschicken ich hab absolut die Schnauze voll..


----------



## Biohazard92 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Keiner eine Idee wegen den Kopfhörern oder der unscharfen Schrift ? :/


----------



## Softy (25. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Hi,

hast Du Clear Type deaktiviert? (unter Systemsteuerung -> Anzeige)

Hast Du bei den Grafikkarten-Treibereinstellungen Morphological Filtering deaktiviert?

Hast Du mal nen anderen Kopfhörer getestet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Weitere Probleme: Die Schrift ist sau unscharf, hab Catalyst Center installiert, 1920x1080 auf 60 HZ stimmt alles (mein TV Monitor) und mein Laptop per VGA an den angeschlossen ist 100 mal schärfer....


 
Wie hast du den Monitor angeschlossen?


----------



## Biohazard92 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Softy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast Du Clear Type deaktiviert? (unter Systemsteuerung -> Anzeige)
> 
> ...


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Monitor angeschlossen?


 
Das mit dem Monitor hat sich durch viel rumprobieren geklärt danke, ich weiß auch nicht mehr was genau der Grund war.

Für's Protokoll: per HDMI von Grafikkarte an TV ohne Adapter.

jetzt nur noch das Problem dass ich wenn ich Kopfhörer anschließe nur links was höre ^^ Konnte noch keine anderen Kopfhörer testen, werd ich mal machen.



Morgen bau ich dann das kaputte Mainboard aus und schick es zurück, die 16 GB RAM behalt ich mal... man weiß ja nie wofür mans brauch und wegen den 32 Euro mach ich mir jetzt keinen Kopf


Wiederholt vielen Dank an euch Leute *hug*


----------



## Biohazard92 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Mainboard am Freitag an Mindfactory zurückgeschickt, jemand Erfahrungen wann ich ungefähr mit dem Ersatz rechnen kann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Da musst du mal den Mindfactory Staff fragen, der hier im Forum rumläuft, ich weiß aber nicht, ob er dir das nicht erst nächste Woche sagen kann.


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da musst du mal den Mindfactory Staff fragen, der hier im Forum rumläuft, ich weiß aber nicht, ob er dir das nicht erst nächste Woche sagen kann.



Der heißt Atholon


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich kann mir den Namen nicht merken, wieso heißt der nicht Mind Staff oder so.


----------



## Biohazard92 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da musst du mal den Mindfactory Staff fragen, der hier im Forum rumläuft, ich weiß aber nicht, ob er dir das nicht erst nächste Woche sagen kann.


 
Okay Danke 



Softy schrieb:


> Der heißt Atholon


 
Auch dir danke <3 Schreib ihm mal ne PN.


----------



## Atholon (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann mir den Namen nicht merken, wieso heißt der nicht Mind Staff oder so.


 
Weil das doch zu einfach wäre 

Atholon habe ich schon seit Jahren als Name und benutze diesen auch im firmeneigenen Forum.


Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Okay Danke
> 
> Auch dir danke <3 Schreib ihm mal ne PN.


 
Einfach Kundennummer oder Vorgangsnummer an mich mit dem Anliegen, und ich denke ich werde dann sicherlich Auskunft geben können - vielleicht sogar etwas anschieben


----------



## Biohazard92 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Atholon schrieb:


> Einfach Kundennummer oder Vorgangsnummer an mich mit dem Anliegen, und ich denke ich werde dann sicherlich Auskunft geben können - vielleicht sogar etwas anschieben


 
Habe ich getan, danke dir


----------



## Atholon (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Dann heisst es nun abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Biohazard92 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Ich bedanke mich hiermit nochmal in der Öffentlichkeit bei Atholon für den ausgezeichneten Support per PN und Telefon. Jetzt hilft nur noch beten, das wirklich alles so läuft, wie ich mir das erhoffe... endlich.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Atholon (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Immer wieder gerne


----------



## Biohazard92 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Atholon schrieb:


> Immer wieder gerne


 
Wäre schön wenn ich wüsste ob das Paket heute bei euch ankommt und wann es rausging... ich will nicht mehr warten ;(

Hatte mir als Stichtag den nächsten Mittwoch gesetzt (Ankunft bei mir) Realistischer Termin?


----------



## Atholon (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das Board muss ja erst einmal bei uns eintreffen.


----------



## Biohazard92 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Hatte ich mir nur mal so erhofft... das wenn ich es am Mittwoch abgeschickt habe es ja heute bei euch eintreffen sollte dann haut ihr es mal Montag raus und am Mittwoch dann ^^

(Aktueller DHL Stand: Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.)

Ja ich weiß muss mich gedulden... 

Wenn du noch einen guten günstigen schicken CPU Lüfter für 20 Öcken kennst und mir empfehlen kannst, würd ich den grad mit dazunehmen......


----------



## Atholon (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Da würde ich in dem Preisbereich zum Beispiel den 
*Scythe Katana 3 *


empfehlen.

Leider kann ich diesen nicht zu einer Reklamation beilegen, so dass dieser getrennt bestellt werden muss.


----------



## Ashton (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Wenn du wirklich übertakten willst, dann tue dir einen gefallen und geb paar Euro mehr aus.
Da bekommst schon einen Mugen 2 oder 3, Macho HR-02 oder Nordwand.
Musst nur gucken ob es in dein Gehäuse passt. ->max. Kühlerhöhe und ob dein RAM stört.

Edit: Ok blick in den Thread nicht durch ob du wirklich den i5 2500k hast. 
Falls du nicht übertaktest. Reicht ein Alpenföhn Sella oder Cooler Master Hyper TX3.


----------



## Biohazard92 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Atholon schrieb:


> Da würde ich in dem Preisbereich zum Beispiel den
> *Scythe Katana 3 *
> 
> empfehlen.
> ...


 
Mal anschauen, danke  Sieht echt schick aus, Preis okay, glaub den nehm ich. Mal noch nach Tests gucken.




Ashton schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich übertakten willst, dann tue dir einen gefallen und geb paar Euro mehr aus.
> Da bekommst schon einen Mugen 2 oder 3, Macho HR-02 oder Nordwand.
> Musst nur gucken ob es in dein Gehäuse passt. ->max. Kühlerhöhe und ob dein RAM stört.
> 
> ...



Sorry hab den ersten Post noch gar nicht aktualisiert, ja habe einen Core i5 aber nicht vor zu übertakten (derzeit und wenn wohl nicht über 4 GHz) sondern er soll leise und kühl sein, und nicht so ein riesen Teil, möglichst nicht hässlich, das wenn's geht für 20 Euro


----------



## Ashton (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Verstehe. Trotzdem rate ich dir wirklich sehr die 10 Euro mehr zu spendieren und dir mit der Nordwand einen Top-Kühler zuholen, der sowohl sehr gute Leistung hat, als auch leise ist.
Der Sella oder der Hyper TX3 oder der Katana 3 können bei Last schon recht laut werden.
Außerdem bist du dann auch auf der sicheren Seite, falls du noch höher takten willst. 
Wenn er unbedingt um die 20 € sein muss, dann mit etwas Bauchschmerzen den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro


----------



## Biohazard92 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



Ashton schrieb:


> Verstehe. Trotzdem rate ich dir wirklich sehr die 10 Euro mehr zu spendieren und dir mit der Nordwand einen Top-Kühler zuholen, der sowohl sehr gute Leistung hat, als auch leise ist.
> Der Sella oder der Hyper TX3 oder der Katana 3 können bei Last schon recht laut werden.
> Außerdem bist du dann auch auf der sicheren Seite, falls du noch höher takten willst.
> Wenn er unbedingt um die 20 € sein muss, dann mit etwas Bauchschmerzen den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro


 
Ja hab auch gelesen dass die etwas lauter werden, genau das will ich ja eben nicht ^^


LGA 1155 ist beei dem gar nicht in der offiziellen Kompatiblitätsliste aber wenn würde der da auch sicher passen oder


----------



## Ashton (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Jo er passt. Sockel 1155 oder 1156 ist für den Kühler gleich.


----------



## Biohazard92 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal Glück habe, ist das Ersatz-Mainboard ja schon morgen bei mir, Mindfactory.de meldet, dass es versandt wurde, allerdings ohne DHL Sendungsverfolgung. Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt... ^^

Das interessante ist auch, ich habe eine abweichende Lieferadresse angegeben, also auf dem Zettel ausgefüllt, nur auf der Internetseite wird die alte Lieferadresse angezeigt... glaub ich ruf lieber mal an und frag nach wo es hingeht, wenn's an die Firma meiner Mutter geht wäre es gut, wenn sie das vorher weiß


----------



## Atholon (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Hallo Biohazard92,

eine alternative Lieferadresse wurde leider nicht berücksichtigt.

Der DHL-Trackinglink kommt per PN 

Lt. aktuellem Status sollte es heute ankommen


----------



## Biohazard92 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Mainboard eingebaut, 16 GB werden erkannt, alles funktioniert, dankeschön!  Eeeeeeeeendlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Super, das freut mich.


----------



## Biohazard92 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Als CPU Lüfter dient jetzt außerdem der

Arctic CPU Kühler 1366/AM2 Freezer 7 Pro Rev2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das es Montag schon kommt kam unerwartet und ich war grad im Atelco, hab ich den für 19,99 mitgenommen 

Im Idle noch der lauteste Lüfter aber alles OK


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*

Der beste ist er aber nicht. Für 10€ mehr hättest du schon einen sehr guten Tower Kühler bekommen.


----------



## Biohazard92 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Komponenten für neuen Rechner gesucht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der beste ist er aber nicht. Für 10€ mehr hättest du schon einen sehr guten Tower Kühler bekommen.


 
Das sind 50 % Aufpreis 

Das ich für 20 Euro nicht das beste bekomme, war mir ja bewusst, aber immernoch kühler und leiser unter Last als der Boxed Lüfter ohne Kupfer und Rippen, nehme ich mal an?  Wenn ja erfüllt er ja seinen Zweck. Könnte im Idle noch ein klein wenig leiser sein.


----------

